# New tank...need help!



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello. I recently bought a 15 gallon column aquarium. I was very partial to glofish but did not have a good run with them right off the bat. I was told it was probably because I bought them on shipment day and because they aren't hardy. So, if I lose anymore I am transitioning away from them. Which I started doing by getting a danio zebra. So, right now I have 3 of the bigger glofish, 2 smaller glofish, and the zebra. I feel like I need to put a few more fish in the tank. How many more can I get?? And what kinds? I got this tank and have felt really stressed with it


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

glofish are essentially dyed danios anyway, so you're not going very far from them anyway.

I find zebra danios to be quite hardy in fact, i have a small group in my 55g and they are always active from one end to the other. they all survived a bout of ich with the only loss being a jumper when i forgot to close the lid while changing water.

that being said, danios need to be in groups and they are very active swimmers, often needing a minimum of 30-36" of straight room to swim and be comfortable, meaning a 29-30 gallon tank would be more suitable when keeping them. 

I'm not sure how wide a 15g column is but most column tanks are rarely ideal for fast swimmers.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

Has your tank finished the nitrogen cycle? What has your water parameters been like: ammonia, nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

my tank is about 14" wide. The zebra seems pretty happy, he is very active. I did cycle the tank prior to buying any fish. Then I brought the water in for testing and everything was good. After the started dying I brought in another sample and it was fine as well. Slight increase in Ammonia but nothing to cause concern. I did however buy a toner. I am just limited on places to buy fish in my area so I have been going off what petsmart has told me. So, I was told because the zebra would school fine with the glofish. But I was thinking that maybe a bigger school is needed? I thought black skirt tetras, as I was told they are similar shape and size to the bigger glofish and maybe more zebras. But how many can I put in the tank??


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if you should be adding more fish just yet. I'm a little concerned because you are still getting measurable amounts of ammonia. If you did a fishless cycle and it is complete you should not be seeing spikes in ammonia, the beneficial bacteria should be taking care of it and you should have nitrates present. The only way to remove nitrates is with water changes. What is you maintenance schedule like, how often do you do water changes and how much? If you are finished with the cycle, the ammonia could be because you have added to many fish or are feeding to much. If you have had problems with fish dying adding more will only cause more problems.

At the time you are ready to add more fish use this website: AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor It allows you to enter your tank size and filter then you add fish you want and it will tell you if the fish are compatible and how much water change to do each week.


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have only had the tank 2 weeks. I haven't done a water change yet. I have to admit I am a bit nervous about doing it!! Maybe I misunderstood what they said about the water, they did say it was fine. I forgot to buy strips to test on my own. I love the tank but I am getting discouraged!! I guess at this point in time I will wait on getting more fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

With fish in the tank it takes more than 2 weeks to grow the beneficial bacteria.You need a test kit(liquid API is prefered over 5 in1 strips as they are not real accurate and I believe don't even test ammonia).You're ammonia is probly spiking to be followed by nitrites.
The stores are always going to say your water is ok,it's not!
You would have 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite in a cycled set up.You need to be changing water to remove the ammonia and nitrites.50% every couple days to be safe without test kit.Dechlorinate your new water and get it very close to tank temp and all will be fine.Most here use seachem Prime for dechlorinators.
Once you have a test kit you should not let ammonia or nitrites rise over 1ppm.The amount of water changed (%) is how much you will lower the nutrients.
If you have 1ppm ammonia and you change 50% water you should end up with .5ppm
Good luck and welcome!


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok, so 50% water change. ok, I can do that! Thank you!


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have to admit I feel kind of dumb because I didn't realize how much was involved in this. It is the first tank I have ever owned, we had some when I was a kid but my parents took care of them. I really want to make it work, I love watching them!


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I felt dumb when i first started too. Don't feel dumb, you asking questions if a good thing. What would be dumb is not asking. I still feel undereducated a lot of the time, but this is where I come for honest answers, and every single answer I get is helpful. This guys and gals will definitely help.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

No worries. If you do a little research and ask a few questions it will go a long way and your fish will be happy. Be careful asking for advice from LFS and the larger chain stores, you might get lucky and find someone knowledgeable but for the most part the employees are just there for the job and don't have much experience keeping fish.

If you get a test kit like coralbandit recommended then you will know how often and how much of a water change is needed and your fish will be safe.

Good luck with your tank and fish.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Marshall said:


> glofish are essentially dyed danios anyway, so you're not going very far from them anyway.


Not true...
GloFish are genetically engineered <modified> fish.
They transfer a special gene into the embryo to produce the fluorescent coloring. 
Basically changing their DNA makeup, so to speak. 
It has nothing to do with dying fish or injecting colorant. 

There has been much debate on these fish as many think it's genetic engineering and not natural. 
California and Canada ban these fish. 

I personally don't care for it, and would never put any of these in my tank....
But, to each his/her own. 
They obviously must sell plenty of them or they wouldn't stock them. 

I don't think most people know what they are really purchasing.....they just like the color of them.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Beware of the mts(multiple tank syndrome). It always starts with that first tank, and learning about how to do it right is the gateway drug. Then you get another tank. And another. More tanks is the cure!


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Buerkletucson said:


> Not true...
> GloFish are genetically engineered <modified> fish.
> They transfer a special gene into the embryo to produce the fluorescent coloring.
> Basically changing their DNA makeup, so to speak.
> ...


I stand corrected, but I have seen some of these up here in a few petshops,
I would also just stick with the classic zebra danio


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the feedback! Hopefully, I am on the right track!


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

ok, so now I think my zebra danio is being aggressive and tearing the others fins. I even think one of the little glofish is on it's way out because it. I was told it would school with them but I don't think that's working out. What should I do??? Do I have too few for a school?? And do they not actually school together?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

The zebras and glo fish danios might not school together. The zebra danios may be aggressive if they're not in a big enough school. I think around 8 is a good amount, then they tend to keep their aggression focused on each other.


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess I should have gone with non-schooling fish. My tank is only 15 gallons. And I was told by the chain store that 3 of each kind was sufficient! I am not sure what to do at this point. I feel like I need to start over!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Most of the glo fish are tetras and danios, both schooling fish species. You could decide on one type and stock a small school of them. You could see if the store will take some back and trade for the other ones. And listening to the chain store people has caused many people problems over and over again. Not that there aren't some knowledgeable people at chain stores, just the majority aren't.


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

I lost the little glofish last night. So currently I have one little glofish, the zebra, and 3 of the bigger glofish. I was thinking of returning the zebra because he is definitely going after the bigger ones. So, in your opinion should I bring my last little guy back too and get more of the bigger glo? I was going to steer away from them but I do really like them.


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Or is there another recommendation on what would school well with the bigger glofish? And that last little one can't stay in without others more his size, correct? I feel so dumb asking these questions!! I should have researched more and got on this forum before purchasing fish!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would take some back but not add anymore till the tank is cycled.It can take 4 or more weeks to cycle with fish and without enough water changes you risk loosing all the fish to either ammonia or nitrite poisoning.


----------



## RitaAnne10 (Apr 23, 2014)

Would the little glofish be ok with the 3 bigger? And I will take back the zebra.


----------

